# (gelöst) KDE 4.8 nicht mehr nutzbar?!

## deranonyme

Okay ich weiß KDE 4.8 ist noch nicht stabil aber so was....?

Ich habe vor kurzem KDE auf 4.8 angehoben und in dem Rahmen wurde fast alles erneuert was systemrelevant ist. Und jetzt ist Land unter. Kernel ist 3.2 - gewesen! Audiowiedergabe defekt mit Intel-HDA, also Kernel 3.1. Grafikkartentrieber ist nvidia. Als erstes fällt auf, das die Brieftasche Kwallet nicht mehr geht. Alle Passworte werden einzeln abgefragt. Geht man auf das Kmenü passiert erst mal nichts, außer das der Netnewsticker stehen bleibt. Nach ca. 50 Sekunden klappt das Menü auf. Nicht KDE Programme (Gimp) lassen sich dann starten. KDE Programm aber nicht (ARK). Keine Ahnung was da los ist. Ich habe schon Nvidia und xorg downgegradet. Den Kernel durchgesehen. Bin ratlos. Hat jemand eine TIP?

Ach ja, das kdm.log ist damit vollgemüllt:

```
klauncher(3249) kdemain: No DBUS session-bus found. Check if you have started the DBUS server
```

```
ps -A|grep dbus

 3053 ?        00:00:04 dbus-daemon

19267 tty1     00:00:00 dbus-launch

19268 ?        00:00:01 dbus-daemon

```

Sollte also laufen. Hat jemand eine Idee?

Danke FrankLast edited by deranonyme on Sun Feb 05, 2012 9:35 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Christian99

dbus auch geupdatet? dadurch muss man eventuell noch was neu bauen. sollte in den portage meldungen stehen. und neustarten von dbus ist in dem Fall auch net verkehrt

----------

## Josef.95

Hm, ungewöhnlich, ich kann keines der von dir beschriebenen Probleme bestätigen.

Bezüglich Audio Treiber: Wenn du den Kernel gewechselt hast sind eventuell auch neue Alsa Treiber drin enthalten - In dem Fall hilft es evtl. die Karte noch mal mit alsaconf neu zu konfigurieren.

Ansonsten teste es doch auch mal mit einem frisch angelegten User - so könnte man eine Fehlkonfiguration im home schon mal ausschließen.

----------

## deranonyme

Hi

Also ich habe meinen User jetzt mal mit einem neuen ~/.kde versorgt. KDE ist damit nutzbar geworden. 

Bezüglich des Sounds, Kernel 3.2 bringt beim Start auch eine Fehlermeldung bezüglich intel_hda. Ist im Netz auch einiges dazu zu finden. Der Code ist wohl gewaltigen Änderungen unterzogen worden - mit Folgen. Also das schlimmste ist erst mal behoben. Ich habs übrigens erst mit selektivem Löschen in .kde versucht, aber erfolglos. Die Migration der Nachrichten  von kmail, mein Angstthema, scheint aber sehr gut gelungen zu sein.   :Very Happy: 

Was mich aber nervt ist das ewige Gerödel der Platte wenn KDE startet. Wenn ich KDe mit startx starte kann ich ja jede Menge Meldungen vorbeirasen sehen. Ist das normal das da so viel auf der Platte passiert, oder kann man da was dagegen tun. Reicht es das Log einzuschränken, und wenn dann wo?

Danke

----------

## schmidicom

 *deranonyme wrote:*   

> Als erstes fällt auf, das die Brieftasche Kwallet nicht mehr geht. Alle Passworte werden einzeln abgefragt.

 

KWallet wird durch einen gemeinsamen Passwortspeicher ersetzt der dann auch unter GNOME zur Verfügung stehen soll.

http://www.kde4.de/kwallet-war-gestern-mit-ksecretservice-kommt-die-ablosung-kde-sc-4-8-rc/

http://www.heise.de/open/meldung/KDE-4-8-mit-verbessertem-Power-Management-1421499.html

PS: Ich hoffe nur das dadurch nicht zu viele Abhängigkeiten zu GNOME-Paketen entstehen wenn KDE 4.8 fertig ist.

----------

## firefly

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

>  *deranonyme wrote:*   Als erstes fällt auf, das die Brieftasche Kwallet nicht mehr geht. Alle Passworte werden einzeln abgefragt. 
> 
> KWallet wird durch einen gemeinsamen Passwortspeicher ersetzt der dann auch unter GNOME zur Verfügung stehen soll.
> 
> http://www.kde4.de/kwallet-war-gestern-mit-ksecretservice-kommt-die-ablosung-kde-sc-4-8-rc/
> ...

 

Wiso sollte es. AFAIK Baut das ganze auf einer DBus-api auf. Und KSecretService implementiert diese API damit auch nicht kde programme auf kennwörter zugreifen zu können.

----------

## deranonyme

Kwallet läuft wieder. Es ist möglich das es das Sytem gestört hat. Jetzt jedenfalls ist das System wieder ok, bzw im (wieder)Aufbau und Kwallet als solches läuft und funktioniert.

Frank

----------

